# The Twelfth Apostle?



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 17, 2012)

I say Paul, what say you?


----------



## Zach (Sep 17, 2012)

I've often wondered this in light of Revelation 21:14. I really don't know the answer. It seems that both of them legitimately assumed the office of apostle and that there are thirteen apostles and not twelve. I would have to say that Matthias was made to be an apostle before Paul was and therefore he is the twelfth apostle. I am really interested in hearing peoples thoughts on this especially about how it pertains to a specific mention of the twelve apostles in Revelation 21:14.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 17, 2012)

Act 1:16 & 20 & 24 & 26 all indicate that the impulse to replace Judas, as well as the selection of Mattias, was divine in origin. He was _the Lord's choice_.


----------



## KMK (Sep 18, 2012)

If you are going to reject Mathias, then why not Barnabas? Acts 14:14 

Paul doesn't speak of himself as one of the twelve, nor does Luke. Paul and Luke see his role as an extraordinary case of apostleship to the Gentiles.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 18, 2012)

Matthias was the twelfth apostle and Paul was the thirteenth.

Just as Reuben's betrayal of his father in sleeping his concubine led to an increase and strengthening in the tribes from 12 to 13, so did Judas's sin in betraying Christ lead to an increase and strengthening in the number of the apostles.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 18, 2012)

Matthias. My reasoning is found here: The Forgotten Apostle - SermonAudio.com .


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 18, 2012)

How could anyone even question this?  See Scripture mentioned in Bruce's post?


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 18, 2012)

> I am really interested in hearing peoples thoughts on this especially about how it pertains to a specific mention of the twelve apostles in Revelation 21:14.



Remember that in Revelation the numerical significance of the number 12 is more important than that 13 apostles should be mentioned.

Revelation is a highly symbolical book.


----------



## PaulMc (Sep 19, 2012)

I vote Matthias, for the Scriptures Bruce referenced.
There is a thought that Paul replaced James (killed by Herod) - I'm not sure what that would make him!


----------

